# Soucis à l'install d'Ubuntu : rEFIt



## dem1980 (21 Septembre 2008)

Salut,

je voudrais bien installer en dual boot sur mon macbook ubuntu hors je n'y arrive pas.
Je crée donc avec Bootcamp une partition de 5Go pour "windows". J'installe rEFIt version 11.
J'insère mon cd d'ubuntu 8.04.1 (i386) et je reboote en appuyant sur C pour booter sur le cd.
Dans l'install d'ubuntu je supprime donc la partition de 5Go en /sda3 puis je la recrée en ext3 avec le point de montage /, je suis les explications du site ubuntu donc je ferai un fichier swap à la place de la traditionnelle partition car apparement bootcamp n'aime pas avoir trop de partitions.
A la fin de l'installation, dans le menu avancé je place bien GRUB sur le /sda puis ca reboote.
Au redémarrage j'ai alors un écran gris avec en haut une petite icone, celle de rEFIt. Puis une minute plu tard toujours pareil... rEFIt semble ne rien trouver, ni ma partition macosx, ni ubuntu...
La seule solution que j'ai eu, fut d'inserer  le cd d'install de macosx puis de reselectionner le disque de demarrage comme étant mon "Macintosh HD",et cela remarche comme avant en fait... comme avant d'avoir tenté de mettre ubuntu.
Je n'arrive donc pas à faire marcher rEFIt, ca vous avez une idée, merci de m'aider.


----------



## claud (22 Septembre 2008)

J'ai installé ubuntu en dual-boot avec leopard sur un MBP penryn récemment.

La procédure que j'ai suivie est la suivante:
1° partitionner avec bootcamp
2° installation de rEFIT
http://refit.sourceforge.net/
installation du fichier .dmg suivie d'un boot
3° installation d'ubuntu 8.04 en "manuel" 
pour les partitions swap et /
4° et surtout après redémarrage
-le CD est expulsé automatiquement
-l'écran demande d'appuyer sur enter
-on arrive sur la page refit:ne pas choisir Linux de suite mais
ouvrir la deuxième petite icone en bas en partant de la gauche
accepter la proposition:y pour yes+touche enter et choisir de
booter sur mac.

Ensuite on a un superbe dual-boot!

J'avais auparavant suivi d'autres tutos mais en échouant...

Ubuntu est une pure merveille mais l'installation capricieuse.

Edit: apparemment tu n'as pas installé ubuntu comme moi...
        je ne comprends pas ton histoire de GRUB...
        installe en manuel classiquement swap puis /
        pourquoi compliquer ?


----------



## dem1980 (22 Septembre 2008)

J'ai fait comme toi, sauf que dans le tutorial qu'on trouve dans la doc d'ubuntu, il est spécifié qu'à l'étape 6/7 tu as un bouton avancé, et tu dois choisir comme partition pour grub /dev/sda et non celle par défaut
J'ai cependant essayé de laisser la proposition par défaut et j'ai sélectionné comme conseillé la /dev/sda mais dans les 2 cas, la page de rEFIt au redémarrage ne m'affiche rien, aucune sélection !


----------



## claud (22 Septembre 2008)

Tu as dû suivre ceci:
http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/installation/macbook
mais c'est pour 6.10 ?
dépassé ?

Il y a: http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/installation/macintel pour 7.10
dépassé ?

En fait toutes ces méthodes me laissent dubitatif...

N'entre aucune ligne de commande et fait les choses plus "naturellement"...

C'est facile à dire évidemment.

Je pense que la procédure dépend du firmware du mac;je n'ai sans doute pas le même que le tien.

Mais tu dis pourtant que tu n'as pas installé une partition swap; cela semble étrange;
c'est nécessaire.


----------



## dem1980 (22 Septembre 2008)

En fait j'ai pris cette version là :
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
Il me semblait que c'était la meilleur à prendre ;-)
Il s'agit d'une méthode très simple sans aucune commande (avant d'avoir fini l'install)
rEFIt est bien installé sous macosx (10.5.5) mais dès que je boot en utilisant rEFIt, il ne semble reconnaitre aucune partition présente donc ne propose rien.
C'est le point 8 de ce tutorial qui ne marche pas chez moi :


> If you installed rEFIt, you should have a choice between booting OS X and Ubuntu. Use the arrow keys and Enter to select Ubuntu. In case you are stuck with a "No bootable device -- insert boot disk and press any key" message, reboot, go in rEFIt to the Partitioning Tool, and let it update the MBR.


Par rapport à la swap, il semble possible comme dans windows de créer un fichier de swap dans la partition en cours, le système l'utilisant à la place de la traditionnelle partition de swap. Pourquoi ne pas faire la partition de swap ? Il semblerait que Bootcamp n'aime pas quand on a 3 partitions ou au delà...
La manip pour créer le fichier de swap est aussi sur le lien précédent : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook#Misc


----------



## claud (22 Septembre 2008)

Je lis trop mal l'anglais pour juger ces tutos...

Je persiste à penser:

1° qu'une partition swap est nécessaire
2° que bootcamp sert à créer une partition pour installer ubuntu
3° qu'ensuite c'est le boatloader refit qui permet le dualboot et non bootcamp
4° que ça marche facile dans mon cas: MBP penryn
5° que cela depend sans doute aussi du firmware du mac
6° qu'avant d'y arriver j'ai tenté en vain d'autres méthodes
7° que les revues et le web donnent des tutos et des procédures variables
8° qu'il faut s'obstiner
9° que mac os c'est plus cool mais trop ...simple
10° qu'ubuntu est...formidable 

Donc persiste !

Et d'autres macusers vont t'aider: à l'aide les amis !!


----------



## claud (22 Septembre 2008)

Recommence avec 10 Go; 5 c'est un peu jeune; et crée en premier un swap de 1 Go;
et ensuite / avec la taille restante.


----------



## dem1980 (22 Septembre 2008)

Pour le moment je ne peux pas... L'outil de partitionnement que j'utilise (l'assistant Boot camp) me dit que j'ai un fichier non déplacable dans ma partition macosx et du coup j'arrive pas à faire plus gros que 5go ou alors il faut que je reformate le disque et que je le réinstalle avec ma copie time machine, ce qui me semble trop compliqué et pas génial (car j'ai déjà testé et je perds la configuration des logiciels, je dois tout refaire).
Je verrai dans ce cas quand j'aurai acheté un nouveau disque dur.


----------



## claud (22 Septembre 2008)

Tiens nous au courant.

Bonne soirée


----------



## gagarts (22 Septembre 2008)

Bonsoir !
Je me demande si la tentative d'installer Ubuntu, la première fois n'a pas foiré (en partie la partition EFI... ou si Grub ne s'est pas installé sur la partition Mac OS... par contre, je ne suis pas assez compétent pour dire comment avoir la réponse et pour rectifier !
Voilà... ce n'est qu'un avis !


----------



## dem1980 (24 Septembre 2008)

Disque de 250Go acheté !
mon soucis avec rEFIt semble se corriger.
J'ai pris un autre tutorial pour le multi boot (pour du quad boot que j'ai appliqué en triple boot, je n'installe pas vista), et dans celui-ci il est indiqué de redemarrer le macbook après l'install de rEFIt, puis si rien ne se passe au boot, de redémarrer une 2e fois, rEFIt est alors apparu me proposant (au départ) que macosx.
J'ai alors partitionné mon disque en 2, 150Go pour Macintosh HD et 100Go pour Macintosh HD2 qui sera repartitionné sous linux.
Je reboot donc sur le liveCD d'ubuntu, je lance l'outil de partition en faisant comme cela :
- 200Mo pour l'EFI : je n'y touche pas
- 150Go pour MacosX : je n'y touche pas
- 40Go en FAT32 pour XP
- 40GO en ext3 pour Ubuntu
- 2Go pour le swap
je mets à jour la table GPT via le livecd
avec fdisk, je rend amorcable la partition en FAT32 (afin que windows xp la reconnaissent en tant que C: si j'ai bien compris)
je reboote, j'install Windows XP sur le C:, je reformate le C en ntfs, puis à la fin de l'install je reboot pour finir l'installation, mais j'ai une erreur du style 'windows ne trouve pas le fichier système <lettre windows>/system32/hal.dll', bon pas grave je me dis, je verrai cela plus tard.
Je reboote sur le livecd d'ubuntu, je l'install en reformatant la partition en ext3 et en la montant en "/", puis je valide la partition de swap en swap...
A la dernière étape, dans le bouton avancé, je choisi d'installer le chargeur d'amorcage sur la partition OSX comme cela est conseillé dans mon tutorial.
Avant de rebooter, je remets à jour la table GPT (via gptsync sous linux), dans fdisk j'indique que ma partition XP est en fait du NTFS maintenant puis je reboote.
J'ai encore rEFIt qui marche :
- boot sur l'icone OSX : pas de sousic
- boot sur l'icone Widnows : j'ai encore mon message d'erreur hal.dll
- boot sur l'icone Linux : si je choisis dans le menu du boot Ubutnu ca marche, si je choisi Windows XP, je retrouve la même erreur que précédemment.
Donc tout semble nickel sauf ce soucis de windows XP... je vais chercher de ce coté ce soir, mais cela a bien avancé déjà.
Merci de votre aide en tout cas !


----------



## claud (24 Septembre 2008)

Bravo dem; j'ai depuis longtemps le rêve d'installer un triboot (stable) mais je ne m'en
sens pas capable (avec tous les pilotes etc...)(mac os + windows + Linux).

J'ai actuellement sur mon MBP penryn un impeccable dualboot leopard+vista
(au risque de me faire siffler: j'aime vista)( j'avais avant leopard + ubuntu mais
par nécessité j'ai dû installer windows).

Je vais prochainement acheter Fusion 2 pour retrouver mon cher ubuntu en virtualisation. 
(et découvrir d'autres distributions Linux).


----------



## dem1980 (24 Septembre 2008)

J'ai peut être trouvé un bout de réponse pour mon hal.dll, je tente ce soir : http://www.labo-apple.org/fr/spip.php?article627&artsuite=4&artpage=5-6


----------



## claud (24 Septembre 2008)

Merci pour le lien; tiens nous au courant.


----------



## dem1980 (24 Septembre 2008)

Bon ben pas de solution...
pas mal d'utilisateurs sont arrivés au même point.
Reste plus qu'à avoir le temps de tout recommencer mais d'une facon différente...
Le dual boot c est super facile mais le triple boot c est une autre affaire.


----------



## gagarts (24 Septembre 2008)

Bonsoir,

Personnellement, j'ai fais le triple boot sans swap pour Ubuntu et en mettant la partition Win en dernier. J'ai d'ailleurs installer Ubuntu en premier (je veux dire avant win !) et je l'ai configuré tranquillement... AVANT de me pencher sur le cas TRES LABORIEUX de Windobe... j'ai aussi eu le PB de hal.dll... j'ai tenté plusieurs versions de Win XP Pro (oui, je sais : c'est pô bien les versions crackées... mais là, il n'y avait pas le choix !) Et au final, avec une partition CORRECTEMENT formattée en NTFS et un système installé correctement lui aussi jusqu'à l'éjection du CD et du redémarrage... après, tout se passe bien !

Ceci dit, vu l'utilisation que j'ai actuellement de Win... c'était du gâchis ! Mais bon, d'autres personnes en auront une toute autre utilisation ! 

Voilà ! Quant-à la swap, j'ai créer un fichier swap en suivant des conseils du net !

Espérant avoir apporté un certain éclairage !

Au fait, pour les drivers sous Win, j'ai du^les installer DEUX (2) fois ! une première fois tout n'était pas complètement installé... reboot, puis réinstallation (par dessus en gros !) et tout fonctionne depuis... du moins à ce qu'il me semble ! 

Allez, bonne nuit!


----------



## ChaZ62 (17 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour , 
j'ai installé une partition ubuntu sur mon macbook , en ayant au préalable installé mac oS X et refit. Quand je le lance , la page refit apparait , et quand je selectionne linux , il m'affiche un ecran noir avec " no bootable device isert boot disk and press any keys¨ et meme quand je mets le cd d'ubuntu , il reagit pas .
Que dois je faire ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## ChaZ62 (17 Octobre 2008)

Puis j'ai suivi ce que dit la doc d'ubuntu :
"Si par hasard, il vous dit "No bootable device  insert boot disk and press any key", redémarrer (à la main), utiliser le menu "Partitioning Tool" de rEFIt et taper "y" lorsqu'il demande "update the MBR". Puis redémarrer (à la main)."

Et la quand j'essaie de lancer linux , je me retrouve sur une page grise avec le pingouin . Puis ca ne bouge plus et donc je suis obligée de redemarrer a la main.

Si quelqu'un a une solution elle serait la bienvenue
Merci


----------



## claud (17 Octobre 2008)

ChaZ62 a dit:


> Et la quand j'essaie de lancer linux , je me retrouve sur une page grise avec le pingouin . Puis ca ne bouge plus et donc je suis obligée de redemarrer a la main.
> 
> Si quelqu'un a une solution elle serait la bienvenue
> Merci


Il faut ceci:
" et surtout après redémarrage
-le CD est expulsé automatiquement
-l'écran demande d'appuyer sur enter
-on arrive sur la page refit:ne pas choisir Linux de suite mais
ouvrir la deuxième petite icone en bas en partant de la gauche
accepter la proposition:y pour yes+touche enter et choisir de
booter sur mac".

reboote sur mac après y + enter (ne pas oublier que refit est un soft du mac !!)
sinon on arrive sur le pingouin qui se fige:les 2 partitions ne sont pas synchronisées...


----------



## noir et rouge (21 Octobre 2008)

je relance le post, car j'arrive pas non plus à faire le dual boot osx et ubuntu: depuis refit, pas d'accès à ubuntu (le pinguoin, puis une page noir et un curseur à gauche en haut)
3 petites questions: 
- lors de l'install de ubuntu, après le partitionnement, j'ai sélectionné sda3 (la partition /) pour installer le boot loader; juste ou pas ? Les tutos sont pas clairs sur ce point
- sur la Fat 32 créée avec bootcamp, je l'ai d'abord supprimée, puis créé une linux en ext3, puis une swap, puis une fat32 comme partition d'échange: cette fat 32, est-ce une partoche de trop qui empêche le boot
- l'opération de synchronisation sous refit (partitionning tool, je crois) peut-elle marcher après un échec de démarrage sous linux, sans tout devoir refaire (réinstaller)
Lumières bienvenues


----------



## claud (22 Octobre 2008)

Essaie la méthode que j'ai indiqué le 22/09 sur ce fil ; elle est très différente de la tienne.

Elle a bien fonctionné sur un MBP early 2008 : peut-être fonctionnera-t-elle sur ton mac !


----------



## noir et rouge (29 Octobre 2008)

finis par réussir: le problème venait que lors de la synchronisation gpt-mbr sous refit, je  confirmais en typant "y" et il enregistrait "z" Le clavier  étant suisse romand !
Plusieurs heures de prise de tête avant de voir le problème
Je croyais que la synchronisation se faisait, mais en tapant y, enregistré comme  z, c'est un No à la synchronisation qui était enregistré, donc rien se passait


Le problème maintenant: j'ai créé une partoche Fat32  en plus de la ext3, lors de l'install d'ubuntu, pour l'échange de données entre les 2 os. Mais elle n'est pas montée sous osx, et j'arrive pas avec utilitaire disque qui refuse de la monter !
Une idée ?


----------

